# Far Out Frantics!!!



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

WOW MAN! Dig it... These kits are just too groovy!

I have never seen these before. Today I was at my LHS and saw them on the end cap, there are 4 or 5 in the set and are boxed in the old HAWK boxes.


----------



## qtan (May 29, 2001)

OK, that's IT! Now I'm mad! You find these at the local shop and you don't tell me about it! ARRGHH! :tongue:  


I'll have to pick up a set on my next day off.


----------



## Gerry-Lynn (Mar 20, 2002)

Fluke - They are fun to build - I had them all in the 60's and early 70's. The rest of the kits are said to be released at the end of April - Steve Smith is the one who gave a lot of effort to get these out. Personnelly - I like modifing them.

Gerry-Lynn


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Sorry qtan.....been very busy at work and all my (spare  time) is all tide up on my 1/35 Chinook.

Yep.....those kits are just too cool......I'm thinking a Diorama scene from Village of the Giants!

Look at those Ducks!!!!


----------



## GlennME (Aug 4, 2001)

I had a couple of the Weird-Ohs back in the 60s but I don't remember the Frantics at all. How tall are the figures Fluke? Hmmm, there's plenty of potential fun with those kits.

Glenn


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

fluke said:


> Sorry qtan.....been very busy at work and all my (spare  time) is all tide up on my 1/35 Chinook.
> 
> Yep.....those kits are just too cool......I'm thinking a Diorama scene from Village of the Giants!
> 
> Look at those Ducks!!!!


Yeah, but where are you going to get the Joy Harmon figure?


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

hmmmmmmm........

I'll have to think about that one..... :devil:


----------



## AFILMDUDE (Nov 27, 2000)

BIG JOY HARMON!
BIG JOY HARMON!
BIG JOY HARMON!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

....actually I allways thought that Trisha Sterling was better looking!

*OH MAMA!!!! *


----------



## yamahog (Nov 19, 1998)

Joy Harmon? Ain't that th' chick from "Cool Hand Luke?"


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

YUP! and its Tisha...I goofed.

I sware that she was in a TOS episode as well.

OH BABY!!.....well ..... 35 years ago anyways.


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

yamahog said:


> Joy Harmon? Ain't that th' chick from "Cool Hand Luke?"


You mean "Lucille"?


----------

